

Shades: In-memory OLAP cubing, histograms, and more - d2fn
https://github.com/d2fn/shades-rb

======
binarymax
Nice project. I've messed around with cubes in the past. Curious what
algorithm you used for the cube? I was mostly working with powersets and
trees, and then experimented with dwarf petacubes. Do you have a limit on
dimensions due to code, beyond what fits in memory?

~~~
d2fn
No dimensionality limits but I wouldn't use this for truly high-dimensional
problems like text analysis and inverted indexes (1000s of dimensions). It
might work but I wasn't really thinking about those kinds of use cases when
building this.

